# ظاهرة الشفق القطبي مع صور .



## قلم حر (19 فبراير 2007)

*ظـاهرة الشفق القطبي " الستـائر الملونة " Aurora*​ 
الشفق القطبي" الفجر القطبي" هي ظاهره جويه نورانية مضيئه تحدث فوق 60 خط عرض شمالي او جنوبي ،يكون الفجر القطبي على هيئه رقع متحركة بسرعه واعمدة راقصة من الضوء بألوان مختفلة، وهي من الظواهر الجميلة التي تضفي البهجة على ناظرها.​ 





​ 
شعب الاسكيمو من الشعوب التي حاكت الاساطير حول هذه الظاهرة الطبيعية حيث اعتقدوا ان الشفق ما هو الا كائن حي فضولي " اذا ما تحدثت بصوت خافت،سوف تقترب لتحاول اشباع فضولها"​ 




​ 
اما بالنسبة للرومان،فاعتقدوا ان الشفق القطبي هو آلهة الفجر وهي اخت القمر، والتي تعد آلهة كذلك،تقول الاسطورة الرومانية ان الشفق يقطع السماء في عربتها قبيل الفجر يسبقها ابنها " نسيم الصباح" معلنة قدوم عربة أبوللو " آلهه النور" حاملة شمس اليوم الجديد.​ 




​ 
سبب حدوث هذه الظاهره هو الاضطرابات المغناطيسية واختلاف الكثافة الدنيا والعليا والعادة ان تكون الكثافه منخفضه ولكن اشعة الشمس نشيطه وتساعدفي تدفق الجزيئات الذرية الغنية بالطاقه .تخترق الالكترونات والبروتونات الغلاف المغناطيسي من الارض وتدخل حزام الاشعاع" الين ".ان الالكتورنات والبروتونات الفائضة المفرغة الى الجو تتمركز على منطقة الاقطاب المغناطيسية الشمالية و الجنوبية، وتمتد الى 20 درجه بعيدا عن المركز ، تذهب هذه الجزيئات ثم تصطدم بجزيئات الغاز في الجو بذلك تثير الجزيئات لبعث الاشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي في الجزء المرئي للطيف.​ 




​ 
تحدث هذه الظاهره في جو المشتري الذي تم اكتشافه مؤخرأ.​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول
كاملاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## قلم حر (19 فبراير 2007)

آخر الأخبار عن الشفق القطبي :
انطلاق صاروخ ناسا لدراسة الشفق الشمالي .​ 




​ 
ليس هناك أدلة قاطعة حول مسببات الشفق الشمالي
------------------------------------------------------------​ 



اطلقت وكالة الفضاء الامريكية (ناسا) صاروخا من فلوريدا يحمل خمسة مسابير متطابقة لدراسة ظاهرة الشفق القطبي الشمالي، المعروف باسم الوهج الشمالي. 
وتهدف المهمة إلى الحصول على معلومات أشمل وأعمق لتمكين علماء الفلك من تفسير الوهج الملون الذي يظهر في الطبقات العليا للغلاف الجوي للارض. 
ويسعى العلماء بشكل خاص لمعرفة أسباب التوهج المفاجئ لهذا الشفق. 
ويعود أصل هذه التوهجات إلى السحب الهائلة من الجسيمات الدقيقة أو الذرات المشحونة التي تنطلق في الفضاء بعد الانفصال عن الشمس. 
وعندما تتعرض هذه الهالات للتسريع من قبل المجال المغناطيسي للارض نحو الغلاف الجوي الاعلى، فإنها تتصادم مع وتثير جزيئات غاز، تقوم بدورها بإطلاق ضوء خلال عملية عودتها إلى حالة الهدوء أو السكون. 
ومن وقت لاخر يتوهج هذا الحزام من الضوء الاخضر ثم ينقسم إلى عدد كبير من الاحزمة أو الاشرطة الضوئية التي تتراقص بسرعة وتتحول إلى الالوان الاحمر والبنفسجي والابيض. 
وتسمى هذه الحوادث بالعواصف التابعة المتوهجة، وتتمثل المهمة الرئيسة لمركبات الفضاء في تحديد أسباب انطلاق واستثارة هذه الظاهرة. 
غير أن مهمة الفضاء هذه أعقد من مجرد محاولة فهم الاضواء المتوهجة التي تظهر في السماء. 
فعندما تكون الشمس نشطة يمكن أن تحدث سلسلة من 10 عواصف تابعة أو أكثر في تتابع سريع. 



وقال تاي فان، أحد علماء المهمة التي تقوم بها ناسا، "خلال بعض هذه التوهجات الكثيفة قد يحدث انقطاع أو أعطال في شبكات الكهرباء على الارض وكذلك الاتصالات مع الاقمار الصناعية، ولذا فإنه من الضروري أن نتمكن من التنبؤ بتوقيت حدوث هذه الظواهر". موضوع من BBC​




منشور 2007/02/18 08:28:01 GMT​


----------



## rania-grg (19 فبراير 2007)

انا اول مرة اعرف المعلومة دى......بس حقيقى معلومة جميله جدا
شكرا يا سمردلى على المعلومة الحلوة دى ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## ارووجة (19 فبراير 2007)

ظاهرة حلووووة
ميرسي ليك اخي عالموضوع الحلوووو
ربنا معاك ^_^


----------



## قلم حر (20 فبراير 2007)

rania-grg قال:


> انا اول مرة اعرف المعلومة دى......بس حقيقى معلومة جميله جدا
> شكرا يا سمردلى على المعلومة الحلوة دى ربنا يعوض تعبك


شكرا لتشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .
أنا مبسوط اٍن الموضوع عجبك .


			
				ارووجة;212637 قال:
			
		

> ظاهرة حلووووة
> ميرسي ليك اخي عالموضوع الحلوووو
> ربنا معاك ^_^


شكرا لكي .
عاوزين نشوف مواضيع جديده ليكي .
ربنا يوفقك .


----------

